# SQL-Connection



## nitram0598 (4. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte fragen ob jemand erklären kann wie man mit einer sql-db verbinden kann, hab schon vieles gelesen aber hab ich net verstanden, größtenteils waren diese ergebnisse auch fehlerhaft


mfg, MARTIN


----------



## Marcinek (4. Apr 2012)

Das einzige, was hier dringend ist, ist das hier: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## nitram0598 (4. Apr 2012)

hör endlich auf mit diesem schrott


----------



## SlaterB (4. Apr 2012)

das dritte mal '[DRINGEND]' aus dem Thementitel entfernt heute und gestern,
das verbitte ich mir, nitram0598, jedes Thema im Forum ist hier gleich wichtig,

und wenn du das bei fast jedem deiner Themen dranschreibst zeigst du ja dass du es selber nicht ernst nimmst

edit: ok, das Thema kann nach der ersten Antwort ja mal gleich zu


----------

